# Internet.bs Acquired by CentralNic Group PLC



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2014)

So... this e-mail came in today.

Seems Internet.bs is now continuing to expand to different TLDs and .me, but also...  did I miss something or did they just announce they got acquired by CentralNic?

Email below:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> We write to inform you of some important changes regarding Internet.bs.
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh I'm stupid it was acquired back in June.  

https://www.centralnic.com/company/news/2014/centralnic-buys-domain-name-registrar-internet-bs-ibs

Ignore my stupidity everyone.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2014)

Late to the party:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Late to the party:


Oh so very late.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2014)

It's non stop acquisition hell.... hard to keep up.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh I'm stupid


----------

